# Best pair of headphones for around 1500/- ?



## potatoboy (Jul 3, 2015)

/* This is my first post here, so please forgive me if there's any mistake I'm making! */ 

Greetings, Digit! 

As I've mentioned above, this is my first post here  This is an appeal to the highly experienced audiophiles in the community. I'm looking for a new pair of headphones for mainly multimedia and moderate gaming. Are there any reasonable choices for around Rs.1500/- ? One I'm interested in is the Sennheiser HD 201. There's also the Zebronics 5.1 Iron Head for a slightly more expensive price of around 1600/-. If anyone has used any of the mentioned or has better options, do tell me! Thanks in advance! 

Regards, 
potatoboy.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 4, 2015)

Zebronics 5.1 Iron Head buddy is good for Intensive Gaming Sessions only and not for music or movies. So choice is yours.


----------



## jkultimate (Jul 4, 2015)

Sennhieser is awesome brand. Value for money. Although never used it, read a lot of great reviews about it. 
As an alternative, check out Sony, mdrxb450. Clear and crisp sound. 
Try it from any store.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jul 4, 2015)

Get Pistons 3


----------



## potatoboy (Jul 4, 2015)

I'll rule it out then!

[MENTION=105611]bssunil[/MENTION] - Is it? I'll rule that out then.  [MENTION=93457]jkultimate[/MENTION] - That's what I've heard a lot!  [MENTION=266361]kunalgujarathi[/MENTION] - Pistons? I've never heard of this brand. Have you used this particular model?

Thanks, everyone! I'll rule out the Zebronics for now and check out the HD 201 in person.  [MENTION=511]kunal[/MENTION] - aren't those earphones?


----------



## ketanasd (Jul 6, 2015)

Iball jaron 5


----------



## sandynator (Jul 7, 2015)

potatoboy said:


> /* This is my first post here, so please forgive me if there's any mistake I'm making! */
> 
> Greetings, Digit!
> 
> ...



Get Philips SHP 2500 Or SHP 2700 if mic is not needed.
You will not regret a bit.

Philips SHP2500 Wired Headphones Price in India - Buy Philips SHP2500 Wired Headphones Online - Philips : Flipkart.com

Do not go by price of SHP2500 They are used in many Studio


----------



## rakeshhkuma90 (Jul 8, 2015)

Zebronics 5.1 Iron Head. It has superb bass and great sound as in its price range ,cable length is pretty good , mic is well placed . Built quality and looks are also good.


----------



## Vamsi.mrs6 (Jul 8, 2015)

Bro don't go for sennheiser because the basic rule of economical speakers is if it respond to ultra deep bass they fail in treble part a bit. So sennheiser makes the other type which doesn't respond to ultra deep bass and gives u crisp treble. Based these audiophile reviews I purchased sennheiser and totally disappointed.
Then bought sony xperia z and plugged in the stock earphones. I was blown away by its bass and it has got crystal clear sound.


----------



## sho.mandal (Jul 8, 2015)

Try iball trigun 100 the sound quality & the build quality is very good. However its a usb headphone so it will bypass your internal sound card. it has virtual 7.1 which is garbage & a gimmick.


----------



## potatoboy (Aug 6, 2015)

Greetings, and sorry for the delay! I ended up buying on-the-ear headphones, Philips SHL3500 due to a sudden... cut in the budget A.K.A parents  

These are pretty decent, although I'm no audiophile. The pair even comes with a small inline mic so at least Skype calls are a bit better. 
 [MENTION=82407]sandynator[/MENTION] - I tried these out first. But I think either I have bad ears or the piece was faulty, because they were BAD! I could scarcely hear anything except for the bass. 

@everyone else - thanks for the advice, I'll consider it for my second pair


----------



## sandynator (Aug 6, 2015)

Source really matter while listening to them. They are for tv use & require more power to shine.


----------



## potatoboy (Aug 6, 2015)

Ah, that must explain it. I tested them on a laptop and then my phone. I'm still very inexperienced in audio matters so I didn't know. 
But thanks a lot!


----------



## sandynator (Aug 6, 2015)

It would have shined if small portable amp like fiio e6 would have been added.

They sound low but manageable on my desktop

Btw headphone out of laptop & mobile will never do justice to big headphones


----------

